# Merckx Team 7-11 frame find



## rootbeer (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice to meet you all. :thumbsup: 

So I was directed here from another forum and they said you guys might appreciate this story/find. So I randomly came across a team 7-11 from a bike shop. The owner apparently said he'd let it go for about $150. Sadly this frame size is about 50cm, but I was told even at 50cm I should def jump on a Merckx Team 7-11 frame for $150

































(some damage, but dosen't too major)

It gets better however as they said I could have a "bag of campy parts" for $50


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

$150? Wow


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Components alone are worth that. Nice find.


----------



## rootbeer (Nov 21, 2010)

dbh said:


> Components alone are worth that. Nice find.



Thanks mate! I was stoked to heck when I found this stuff.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome, rootbeer. I saw your thread in the "other" forum. That Merckx was quite a find!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Heck, I'd give you $200 and lovingly hang it on the wall!


----------

